
Does the news reflect what we die from? - prostoalex
https://ourworldindata.org/does-the-news-reflect-what-we-die-from?linkId=68864855
======
PaulHoule
No.

If you witnessed murders at the same rate you see them on television it would
be like a nuclear war, we would all be dead in 30 minutes or so.

